# TTS Remap



## skdotcom (May 19, 2004)

My TTS is build week 21, so still waiting patiently. I emailed quattrotech in St Ives about a revo remap as there wasnt any info on the Revo website. They said it wasnt available but would look into it. Having re-checked the Revo website this morning, they now have this holding page...

http://www.revotechnik.com/product-deta ... -required/

It's too soon for me to sign up to this, but could be an opportunity for someone to get a remap on the cheap!


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Would anybody really want their car used as a guinea pig ?.... not me :?


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

leopard said:


> Would anybody really want their car used as a guinea pig ?.... not me :?


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

4433allanr said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> > Would anybody really want their car used as a guinea pig ?.... not me :?












He said used as a guinea pig, not by one. :lol:


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Why,Hello


----------



## danielW2599 (Mar 20, 2009)

I wouldn't recommend anyone getting a remap done on a brand new car in any case.


----------



## Piker Mark (Nov 16, 2011)

danielW2599 said:


> I wouldn't recommend anyone getting a remap done on a brand new car in any case.


Why? I'm genuinely interested in the answer... I had a remap on my 8v S3 done within a couple of weeks of collecting the car, zero problems for the two years I owned it...


----------



## skdotcom (May 19, 2004)

danielW2599 said:


> I wouldn't recommend anyone getting a remap done on a brand new car in any case.


I sold a car last year that I'd owned for 9 years and that was remapped (and different supercharger pulley) when it was 6 months old. Never had any problems and BMW honored the warranty.


----------



## Waitwhat93 (Mar 28, 2016)

skdotcom said:


> danielW2599 said:
> 
> 
> > I wouldn't recommend anyone getting a remap done on a brand new car in any case.
> ...


Just because your car was fine doesn't mean every remap would be fine.

If there was any sort of issue with the remap then you could screw your car over and ruin your warranty.

Dealer tends to honour warranty until something goes wrong and the source was likely a remap.


----------



## skdotcom (May 19, 2004)

Waitwhat93 said:


> skdotcom said:
> 
> 
> > danielW2599 said:
> ...


I posted this thread as I thought it might be helpful to someone thinking of getting a new TTS remapped. You clearly have no interest in this, so not sure why you are reading and commenting on this!

Anyone remapping a car is aware of the potential issues. All I can say is that I've had 4 cars remapped including one that I owned for 9 years, and never had an issue due to this.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

skdotcom said:


> I sold a car last year that I'd owned for 9 years and that was remapped (and different supercharger pulley) when it was 6 months old. Never had any problems and BMW honored the warranty.
> 
> Anyone remapping a car is aware of the potential issues. All I can say is that I've had 4 cars remapped including one that I owned for 9 years, and never had an issue due to this.


It's been covered on here quite a few times.

You've got to bare in mind that anybody spending ~ 40K on a car is going to be rightfully warey that mishaps do occur...just look up the case about the Seat owner.

Leaving that aside the ecu in the latest VAG software will flag any meddling with a TD1 flag which will be pulled up at service time by a dealer and then the car will have the warranty withdrawn.This is very inconvenient when you have warranty related problems further down the line....


----------



## Waitwhat93 (Mar 28, 2016)

Using that logic, almost no one has posted in this thread about what you posted, only that a remap is a bad idea on a new car, especially when only for testing


----------



## skdotcom (May 19, 2004)

Waitwhat93 said:


> Using that logic, almost no one has posted in this thread about what you posted, only that a remap is a bad idea on a new car, especially when only for testing


Look, I'm not telling anyone to get their car remapped or have even said I'm actually going to get my car done. At this stage I'm simply interested in what the power gains are, as to date no info has been released by Revo. Revo is my preferred tuner for VAG cars. Tbh I probably will wait until the warranty expires before getting mine done anyway.

Quite simply I was making people aware of this deal. Sadly the thread had been hijacked by trolls and people with no interest in the actual purpose of my thread.


----------



## Waitwhat93 (Mar 28, 2016)

I don't think anyone here has had a TTS remapped yet, so might be the power gains are unknown?

I personally would be waiting until it's out of warranty so if I still have mine after 3 years then I'll be getting a remap


----------



## Rev (Nov 17, 2015)

You can get the ABT remaps (if this web page works):
http://www.abt-configurator.com/en/Audi ... /20TFSI310

370 or 400hp upgrades, been out for quite a while. Look for ABT TTS on youtube, theres some reviews.
Think they're covered by warranty too.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Mtm and you still have warranty and it's the best for Audi..obviously is quite a lot power so warm up the car before hard use will preserve better everything.
Never had a problem in 4 cars with mtm


----------



## danielW2599 (Mar 20, 2009)

Piker Mark said:


> danielW2599 said:
> 
> 
> > I wouldn't recommend anyone getting a remap done on a brand new car in any case.
> ...


Quite simply is to much of a risk warranty wise. Good that you didn't have a problem but others I'm sure wouldn't be so lucky.

I'd also prefer to let the car settle and enjoy it as it is with a remap to look forward to at a later date.

Sorry if the OP thinks I'm a troll or hijacked his thread but its just my opinion on a public discussion board.


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

I considered this for some time and decided not to do it.

As mentioned if that engine goes bang you don't have a leg to stand on.

If money is no issue then go for it. Unfortunately I'm not loaded. :?

Golf R's can push 400bhp so expect the same from the TTS


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

I was in touch with Richter Sport about a TTS remap last year, but didn't proceed partly due to price but also because I've been very happy with the car's performance to date.

Below is the email from them and if you are interested, check them out at http://www.richtersport.co.uk

Hi,

We offer the ABT "AEC" or ABT engine controller for this model,

The huge advantage is that is untraceable via the new Audi diagnostic tool as it is a totally separate engine control unit with a different address.

The cost is £2092 inc vat and includes a full NSA Warranty package.

The warranty is provided by 'National Swiss', the largest insurance company in Switzerland.

The is basically an insurance policy which carries circa £5000 of liability at current exchange rates, this covers all drive train related components.

It is subject to some excesses, but does also cover against recovery and hire car charges so is pretty comprehensive, you do get a written document when it is taken out, it also allows you to choose your own repair outlet. This runs for 2 years.

Because of the large cost compared to conventional mapping we do offer a trial for you to try on your own vehicle.

We can fit the controller to your own vehicle, you can drive for an afternoon, (subject to a deposit) if you are happy we can fit the real unit, if you are not happy we simply remove, all we ask is you cover the labour cost of £75+vat for the install and remove.

The map is much more refined than conventional tunes due to the additional development that has been placed into each them and will not apply power until the car is fully up to temperature etc.

Attached is a power curve for your information. This is showing an increase to 370PS!

Please see - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ua93nIUW ... ndex=5.for a demonstration video.

If you would like to proceed with a trial, please let me know,

I am afraid ABT do not list an exhaust yet for this, nor Milltek or Akrapovic as of yet, this may change by the time your car arrives however.

Regards

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Tom82 (Oct 19, 2015)

leopard said:


> Leaving that aside the ecu in the latest VAG software will flag any meddling with a TD1 flag which will be pulled up at service time by a dealer and then the car will have the warranty withdrawn.This is very inconvenient when you have warranty related problems further down the line....


Before getting mine remapped I spoke to my dealer about this. He said the TD1 flag (thus far) is only in the US and no one in the UK has been flagged/turned away.



Waitwhat93 said:


> I don't think anyone here has had a TTS remapped yet, so might be the power gains are unknown?


I had mine done with APR, rolling road shows 382HP. Apr and REVO both offer a (limited) warranty which should cover anything damaged by the remap. It is one of the main reason I only use those brands (remapped mk3 Scirocco, mk7 Golf R, and now MK3 TTS)


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

> I had mine done with APR, rolling road shows 382HP. Apr and REVO both offer a (limited) warranty which should cover anything damaged by the remap. It is one of the main reason I only use those brands (remapped mk3 Scirocco, mk7 Golf R, and now MK3 TTS)


Just out of interest what was the total cost?

80bhp is a healthy increase 8)


----------



## Tom82 (Oct 19, 2015)

placeborick said:


> Just out of interest what was the total cost?
> 
> 80bhp is a healthy increase 8)


I've known my tuner for about 12 years, so I get very good pricing - I also did this as part of a bundle so hard to brake down.
I paid £1,550 for ABT fixed spoiler (painted and fitted), APR stage 1, and fitting of my VW Racing intake.

I have some different intake hoses going on soon too, which should add 10-12HP which will put me at roughly RS power for under £2k.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Tom82 said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> > Leaving that aside the ecu in the latest VAG software will flag any meddling with a TD1 flag which will be pulled up at service time by a dealer and then the car will have the warranty withdrawn.This is very inconvenient when you have warranty related problems further down the line....
> ...


I beg to differ,people will tell you anything to get their hands on your money

http://www.audi-sport.net/xf/threads/in ... d1.232015/

Just one example...


----------



## mono-stereo (Aug 6, 2006)

Can this extra power actually be exploited on UK roads without breaking the law and risking yourself and other road users? The car is properly quick to begin with right?

Surely manufactures set their default engine mappings to a specific output for good reason? Granted there's always going to be a certain amount of "head room" but do you realistically think that these comparatively small time tuning firms have got the resource available for R&D to test to the same standard as the OEM (ie VAG)?


----------



## billyali86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Ecotune in Glasgow just done one, APR remap, 387bhp if I remember correctly. Saw it in action, very quick!


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

mono-stereo said:


> Can this extra power actually be exploited on UK roads without breaking the law and risking yourself and other road users? The car is properly quick to begin with right?
> 
> Surely manufactures set their default engine mappings to a specific output for good reason? Granted there's always going to be a certain amount of "head room" but do you realistically think that these comparatively small time tuning firms have got the resource available for R&D to test to the same standard as the OEM (ie VAG)?


Any enthusiast's modern car is capable of breaking the national speed limit twice over,so not really a valid argument as it's just what level further the speed limit can be broken...however there are two levels of bullshit the tuners use.One is the classic and the other is extra bullshit.....

First, the classic bullshit:

A typical tuner's argument is that car companies have to make many compromises across the world markets because petrol is different and the environment is different and a typical manufacturer has to hold back a tune to to be able to fit into all these parameters etc
They state the tune will unleash the car's true potential now it doesn't have to be compromised.What they don't tell you is car manufacturers make cars for different markets and adjust these parameters at the factory.For example a typical VAG engine in hot countries has the power output reduced.

Second,the extra bullshit:

Car manufacturers deliberately hold back the power on their engines to keep the tuners happy :lol:


----------



## Dano28 (Feb 10, 2013)

Or buy a car with 400hp in the first place and keep your warranty? 

Must just add each to their own if people want to map the car good on you if you don't good on you too


----------



## mono-stereo (Aug 6, 2006)

leopard said:


> Any enthusiast's modern car is capable of breaking the national speed limit twice over,so not really a valid argument as it's just what level further the speed limit can be broken.


Not really sure how the that invalidates my argument, quite the opposite in fact. If you can't exploit the "stock" power of a car driving flat out without breaking the law then what's the point in a remap? Unless of course you're driving on a track/private road.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

mono-stereo said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> > Any enthusiast's modern car is capable of breaking the national speed limit twice over,so not really a valid argument as it's just what level further the speed limit can be broken.
> ...


Yes,you're quite right,I was reading it from another angle


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

I was always under the impression that a factory engine tune is decided for optimum power/economy/longevity.

They def compromised economy on the TTS though. :lol:

Also interested to see that the limit can be removed on the RS to max 170+mph :lol: Which is bonkers and I am wondering if yuo'd have to declare this to insurance?


----------



## mono-stereo (Aug 6, 2006)

leopard said:


> mono-stereo said:
> 
> 
> > leopard said:
> ...


Fair enough mate


----------

